# Potty training - male vs. female



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hello all - just a basic question - puppy related, but not vizsla. 

Our lab pups are doing great, except for our male probably still pees in the house twice a week. Yesterday he even peed in his kennel. They are 9 months old. It is almost like he gets busy and forgets he has to go, so he just goes where he is. 

He is the first male pup I have ever had. Someone told me that males can be more stubborn, but I'm just not sure. 

Thoughts? Advice?


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

That's been our experience! Dexter wasn't completely potty trained until 5 months. It was like a light bulb just went off in his head one day and he finally got it. 

Our female weim pup was potty trained in about a week. No accidents in the house from the time she was about 2.5 months old, aside from one when she had a UTI. She's actually taught Dexter how to use the bell better as he usually just sits and stares at the door


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Since he's 9 months old... could he be marking?

(Wow, where did the time go?!  )


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

He isn't marking yet - he hasn't even attempted to lift his leg. It is almost like he is just too busy to go where he should. 

The other night my husband told him to kennel. They were both in the hallway. Fletcher wouldn't kennel so my husband reached for his collar to guide him. Fletcher peed all over the floor and then happily went in his kennel. He had just been out, so I'm not sure what his issue was. 

All of our female pups have been trained by 3 months - a couple earlier than that, so I am just not sure what the deal is. 

I guess time flies when you're having fun...or too busy to notice.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I have found males sometimes take a little longer, but it was weeks, not months. If this has been going on the whole time, the only thing you can do is go back to square one with him on potty training. Treat it just like you would a pup, and take him out every 30 minutes. Crate if you don't have eyes on him.
If I remember right, my girls had it down pat in a couple of weeks, Cash would still have the occasional accident up to a month into potty training.

If this has just started in the last month, I would have him checked for UTI.


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

No this is not "normal" male dog behavior. Either the training is off (and reading of dog "cues" that they need to go are being missed), which sounds most likely, or there is something abnormal going on with the dog.

But not in any way typical of male dogs. Something is off.

Bill


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks, all. He has never been 100% in his potty training. He will have 1-2 wetting accidents in the house a week. I truly think he gets distracted so I am going to be more focused on his outside time being by himself. I'll see if that works, and if not, I'll take him to the vet.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

[/color]BOYS stand - GIRLS sit - LOL!!!!!!!


----------

